# This helped me understand commutators almost instantaneously:



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 18, 2019)

I came across this video while browsing and I’m sure many of you have already seen it but I really liked it so I wanted to post it here. It helped me understand commutators so well and explains them at a very basic level that I, a simpleton, could understand:


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's another video (by me) which is for beginners. I was surprised at how many likes it has gotten; and because that's the case, I thought it would be worth mentioning in this thread also (despite that it's a much longer and more comprehensive video).

_Basically, you can just use variations of the Niklas commutator (which is used to complete the last two centers of the 7x7x7 and larger cubes) to solve the entire cube._


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 31, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Here's another video (by me) which is for beginners. I was surprised at how many likes it has gotten; and because that's the case, I thought it would be worth mentioning in this thread also (despite that it's a much longer and more comprehensive video).
> 
> _Basically, you can just use variations of the Niklas commutator (which is used to complete the last two centers of the 7x7x7 and larger cubes) to solve the entire cube._


Thanks! This is really cool.


----------

